# Question about knowing the temperant in a puppy



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, yesterday I went to look at some puppys that were about a month old and I noticed a few things. There were 3 puppys. One was crying/barking at me. Another was just laying down and quiet. And the last was interested in me and started licking me. I was just wondering if it is possible to determine their temperants right now? Is it too much of a stretch? Thanks for your time. Also, if their temperant can be determined now, which puppy would be the keeper?


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I would think that their personalities would change over time with each new experience in life. I can't really say because when you visit the puppies, you don't really know them. All you have to judge by is your first encounter. On the other hand, if you were the breeder, you'd know their temperaments because you've taken care of them since they were born.

When I got my girl, we spent maybe... an hour with the 2 pups that were left. One was very clingy to her mother and the other was very adventurous. We got the adventurous one, Abby. 15 months later, she's still very much adventurous. Very confident and loves to see new things. That's probably the only trait that stood out the most when we got her.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe this is around the time temperaments start coming out in puppies, but the breeder should be the one making the final choice. They should know their puppies better someone just meeting them for a half hour. By 8 weeks, your breeder should definitely have a good idea of who should go where. 

Did you tell your breeder what type of temperament and personality you were looking for?


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

No I haven't. I will be though. Thanks for reminding me lol.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

4 weeks is far too early to determine the temperament of a puppy. Their personalities do start to show at this age, but it would not be something a person would see based on a one time visit. This is why people should rely on the breeder and their knowledgeable observations of the pups and their knowledge of the lines. Of course this is assuming the breeder has this knowledge in the first place.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Is the breeder letting you pick a puppy? Does the breeder do any temperament tests on the puppies? Do you trust the breeder to pick a puppy that is suitable for your lifestyle and goals?


----------

